# CO2 and Kh



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

I have copied this from a pamflet from a JBL test-kit.

It should provide some answers to those who wonder if they need to supply their tank with extra CO2.

The highlighted numbers indicate the level of CO2 mg/l for optimum plantgrowth without negative effect for fish.

If anyone disagrees on the numbers given, I can only say that this is forwarded without garranty for correctness, but to me it seems quite trustworthy.


----------

